# Confused- do I have a thyroid issue or not?



## jezebel423 (Oct 16, 2012)

So a little over a year ago I had a hyperthyroid period and was placed on Tapazole and ended up going Hypo. At the time my doctor said I had antibodies for both Graves and Hashimotos disease, but I was presenting hyper. Anyway, I quickly went hypo on the meds and I've been off them since February of 2013.

Since that time my thyroid levels have remained within normal ranges, and I've felt generally ok (never really great- and I do have hair loss and incredibly dry eyes.) My hair loss has been driving me insane, and there appears to be no other reason for it (I've been to a dermatologist, and a GP)- I'm a 30 year old woman.

I just had another set of thyroid tests and am again in normal levels. 'm wondering why my antibodies are still slightly elevated but all my labs keep remaining within range. Could it be the antibodies that are affecting my overall health?

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 45 IU/mL (Normal is 0-34) (High)

T4,Free(Direct) 1.06 ng/dL (Normal is 0.82-1.77) (Normal)

Triiodothyronine (T3) 105 ng/dL (Normal is 71-180) (Normal)

TSH 1.310 uIU/mL (Normal is 0.450-4.500) (Normal)

Thank you!

(And just for completeness sake my last full test of antibodies was in December 2012 and is below)

My last full set of antibodies was in December of last year and is below:

Thyroid Stim Immunoglobulin 686 % 0-139 H
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 103 IU/mL 0-34 H
TSH Receptor Antibody (TBII) 1.0 U/L N
Antithyroglobulin Ab 51 IU/mL 0-40 H


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jezebel423 said:


> So a little over a year ago I had a hyperthyroid period and was placed on Tapazole and ended up going Hypo. At the time my doctor said I had antibodies for both Graves and Hashimotos disease, but I was presenting hyper. Anyway, I quickly went hypo on the meds and I've been off them since February of 2013.
> 
> Since that time my thyroid levels have remained within normal ranges, and I've felt generally ok (never really great- and I do have hair loss and incredibly dry eyes.) My hair loss has been driving me insane, and there appears to be no other reason for it (I've been to a dermatologist, and a GP)- I'm a 30 year old woman.
> 
> ...


As evidenced by the Dec. 2012 labs; you have antibodies indigenous to the thyroid so therefore you do have thyroid issues. I strongly recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) if you have not had one.


----------

